# To squelch all rumors.............



## Mike1950 (May 20, 2014)

A certain southern gentleman(along with others) has been been spreading rumors about my  ownership of a wood lathe and the use of the same. Here is positive proof of ownership.



 

and positive proof  that the spiders are making very good use of it.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tclem (May 20, 2014)

That same picture is on eBay. He is cheating. Back to the rumors.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Fret440 (May 20, 2014)

I don't see the part that you use as your coffee cup holder...

Jacob

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (May 20, 2014)

Hmmm, I'm going to choose to believe it because that doesn't look like WOOD dust on it.... that's just plain old DUST. (And spiderwebs to boot, how cliche can you get?!?!)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (May 20, 2014)

Helluva paperweight you got there, Mike!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 20, 2014)

SENC said:


> Helluva paperweight you got there, Mike!




That part of the concrete floor is a little unstable, the lathe keeps it in place.......... 
 Sorry that is the best I can come up with- I just cleaned the shop- lathe is in a great place under a huge window-nice light- I have used the Damn thing for 2 projects in the 1 1/2 yrs I have had it  about the same story as the guy I bought it from had-except he had it for 12 yrs..


----------



## RayBell (May 21, 2014)

I will attest to Mikes ownership, having seen it in his shop/woodshed with mine own eyes. It was however pushed way back against a wall rendered inaccessible by stacks/tons of magic burl slabs. Has he used it?? I have my doubts, too many treasures in the way.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (May 21, 2014)

He had one end of something laying across the left side of the tool rest for a period of time, so it was serving a purpose at some point.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (May 21, 2014)

You guys are really funny- pickin on a defenseless-meek quiet


----------



## Fret440 (May 21, 2014)

Maybe Mike found a way to get his tools so sharp that what we see as dust is actually shavings...

Jacob

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (May 22, 2014)

That is from the piece of wood that was holding the lathe down on the unstable part of his shop floor. Hopefully the old feller remembered to put it back.



Kevin said:


> He had one end of something laying across the left side of the tool rest for a period of time, so it was serving a purpose at some point.
> 
> View attachment 51725

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

